# We gave a homeless Girl a place to stay for the weekend



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

I was taking the bus to my best friends house, and saw this young women (roughly 30)............... She was tiny, and clearly nervous and scared................ For some reason she gravitated towards me vs the other 10 people at the stop..................... Long story short she was flustered and walked away, then I tracked her down and started talking....she was so agitated and full of anger and fear.................... but once calmed down..............She had to be one of the coolest people I had met in a while. ............................All she needed was a good rest and some food, and also not some perve who wanted a piece of her. ...............................She was scared at first to trust me, but I kept at it, and it was easily one of the best moments I had has in along time.............my best Friend followed my lead too which was wonderful on his part and TRUE friend............Reminded me of this scene: Scene: "I've ransomed you from fear and hatred" - Les Miserables 1998 Liam Neeson - YouTube  ................................ I am no Saint, but I realized how id forgotten a lot of things............  On a side note We do think she might of stole some forks an knifes and a blanket without asking, but we knew that might happen and we didn't care.  I wish I had more resources to actually take people in from time to time and help them get out....................... like a "case by case" thing............ the first night she slept half the day...................... and she took about 3 showers too.............  offering a homeless person a place too shower is  a big one for them........if you guys want to make someones day rent a $35 dollar hotel room and let them  clean up of you don't want to take them to your house


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2012)

I heard you were a scammer, Omega.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

HUH? I dont sell roids lol


----------



## SFW (Jun 25, 2012)

Maybe it was Karma when she stole your silverware?

P.s. was she Jewish?


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

Probably


----------



## gamma (Jun 25, 2012)

*Good* for you omegax! I will some times do random acts kindness and give up my lunch to a homeless person . But never took em home thats real nice man , you got a good heart.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 25, 2012)

Should have gave her lodging and food, then pimped her out. That would have been a good investment.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 25, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Should have gave her lodging and food, then pimped her out. That would have been a good investment.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

she gave me a photo copy of a design she did in here book  I gave her 2 bucks when we first met ( I thought she needed bus mony) she used that $$ to give me a copy of what she drew  it was a surprise for me  Ill try to camero phobe pic it tonight! its awsome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 25, 2012)

How nice...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2012)

dating homeless people always ends in tears


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks guys............   she was def cute btw .............. it made me Sad as hell knowing as a tiny female she must have seen some bad parts of people.................... I slept on the couch and let her take the couch bed in the living room..............she was def sleeping with one eye open for a bit...............  Next day she asked me for a back rub and I gave it to her..............i think she was honestly testing us to make sure we weren't creeps. or maybe she just needed some friendly touch.who knows...........  poor thing must have been harassed alot.............  I will try to get a phone pic of her Art she gave me later this week or tonight................  Anyway I just wanted to share, I am no Saint, but it was one of those things that grounded me again in REALITY............


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 25, 2012)

You know, this kinda sounds like one of those movies where you take a real dumpy broad and show her some compassion, fix her up a little and she transforms into a swan. Those movies are a trip, cause she finds out what the deal is and then steals from you.

Yup, just like those movies...

Good man, you gotta good heart.


----------



## charley (Jun 25, 2012)

Omega......''No good deed goes unpunished''.............


----------



## Faymus (Jun 25, 2012)

Very generous. I can't say enough how much joy it brings me to bring a smile and happiness into someone elses life. Sometimes people have it rough and a break is what they need to keep going and motivate themselves to live like they just did forever.

Seriously, an awesome deed you just did.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2012)

Are you sure you didn't shop lift the pooty


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 25, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 25, 2012)

Acting like fucking her did not cross your mind !!! She must have been semi cute Just sayin!!!


----------



## Luxx (Jun 25, 2012)

Hmmm, cool story


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 25, 2012)

I know you think you did a good thing, but there are shelters for people in need, but drug addicts wont go there because they will force them to become clean. I used to volunteer at a shelter, some of the most interesting people I met were also the most crazy, they can flip on you like a light switch. Nice story, but next time be more careful, she could have let some crazy f-rs into you house, or tripped on some bath salts and ate your faces off.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 25, 2012)

i met this homeless girl at the bus stop today. she said some gay dudes let her crash at their place. one was kinda cute and she tried to get a little using the ol back rub ploy but nope... she couldn't ungay him. she said she had to settle for 3 trips to the shower to relieve the sexual tension. then she just shook her head and tried to sell me some silverware and a towel...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2012)

I heard Omega tried to scam her so shed pulled the reverse scam on his silverware drawer.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 25, 2012)

i'd rather give a meal or allow someone to work for help than to give cash or just give anything...many homeless still have that working man's pride and just need a chance, while others are professional homeless scammer types...it's hard to tell them apart sometimes


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> i'd rather give a meal or allow someone to work for help than to give cash or just give anything...many homeless still have that working man's pride and just need a chance, while others are professional homeless scammer types...it's hard to tell them apart sometimes



I don't have an actual study, but based on my experience, upwards of 99% of all people that ask for money are professionals.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I don't have an actual study, but based on my experience, upwards of 99% of all people that ask for money are professionals.


and the other 1% are crackheads


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I heard Omega tried to scam her so shed pulled the reverse scam on his silverware drawer.


scam her into buying some Lucky7 crack


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 25, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I don't have an actual study, but based on my experience, upwards of 99% of all people that ask for money are professionals.



if Lam was making this post the numbers would be reversed


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Acting like fucking her did not cross your mind !!! She must have been semi cute Just sayin!!!


   it did, or rather "making love"     My friend said she was gravitating towards me that way.............but that would of made me a horrible person I think if I took advantage  I was hoping to be a friend for a while, then perhaps when she had a job and on her feet, I could explore that..........  Honestly seeing her smile after she slept for half a day, knowing she was safe, made me and my friend sooo happy............


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i met this homeless girl at the bus stop today. she said some gay dudes let her crash at their place. one was kinda cute and she tried to get a little using the ol back rub ploy but nope... she couldn't ungay him. she said she had to settle for 3 trips to the shower to relieve the sexual tension. then she just shook her head and tried to sell me some silverware and a towel...


  lol


----------



## oufinny (Jun 25, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> it did, or rather "making love"     My friend said she was gravitating towards me that way.............but that would of made me a horrible person I think if I took advantage  I was hoping to be a friend for a while, then perhaps when she had a job and on her feet, I could explore that..........  Honestly seeing her smile after she slept for half a day, knowing she was safe, made me and my friend sooo happy............



Admit it, you had a chub when she smiled.


----------



## MyK (Jun 25, 2012)

should of atleast got a beej


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Admit it, you had a chub when she smiled.


  No I was just very happy..  also she when her guard was down, had a beautiful soul............VERY giving


----------



## oufinny (Jun 27, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> No I was just very happy..  also she when her guard was down, had a beautiful soul............VERY giving



Good to know she has a nice soul, curious what that is code for...


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL!!!!!!!!!  ps I heart Orbit !


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 27, 2012)

Charity never failithy.


----------



## meow (Jun 27, 2012)

So... did u guys pull the Eiffel tower on her?


----------



## oufinny (Jun 28, 2012)

meow said:


> So... did u guys pull the Eiffel tower on her?



That is pretty much the best post I have seen on IML Forum in a good long time.  You sir will get reps for that!


----------



## hypno (Jun 29, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I know you think you did a good thing, but there are shelters for people in need, but drug addicts wont go there because they will force them to become clean. I used to volunteer at a shelter..........



Yes there are shelters out there. But not enough. And yes you are also correct that druggies, drinkers wont go there for the reason you say. The fact that you gave you time and effort at a shelter is amazing. More people should be open to helping others anyway they can. 

There are many homeless people that went there of their own choosing but there are many that were driven there outside of their control. I wish there was an easy way to tell the difference between them so the help people give could go to better use and not just be "used".


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 29, 2012)

took about 4 hours for me to know she was ok for the most part...........but she def had passive agressive behaviuos do to past meth use, and beng homless in LA were people would try to rape her or steal her stuff alot.............  thankfully there is a good shelter in my area, they are just nazis on checkin time


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 29, 2012)

she said in LA there is a way of constantly slamming people down when they show any sign of gentleness........... and that oppression is the norm and when seen everyone looks the other way...........  she was def still ok looking, I am wondering if she went there to become something and perhaps got involved in things she should not have   The story of Jesus being a friend to Mary Magdalen helps alot when you think about things like this........its so easy to judge females, but in a cruel world whats left?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 29, 2012)

You should of offered to toss her salad before she showered she would have probably saw the dedication you have to offer !!


----------



## R.I.P Zyzz (Jun 29, 2012)

props for helping out, brah. you're a sickcunt in my book, brah.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 1, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> You should of offered to toss her salad before she showered she would have probably saw the dedication you have to offer !!


  this is horrid


----------



## secdrl (Jul 1, 2012)

The last time I let a stranger stay the night at my house, I got a text msg 9 months later that said, "we need to talk." Never again, bros.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 2, 2012)

R.I.P Zyzz said:


> props for helping out, brah. you're a sickcunt in my book, brah.




Negged.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 2, 2012)

You have a good heart bro. I don't know if I could ever do it. My mom and I used to go to the shelter on thanksgiving and help serve food. It was really nice. She has a huge heart and works with kids with special needs. I really admire her for that.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 7, 2012)

id really like do this on a case by case basis............wish I had more resources to actually help people more proactively


----------



## maniclion (Jul 7, 2012)

Before my job got so demanding I used to go for walks at night and stop and buy the homeless folks some burgers, sometimes a few beers, or vodka. Then I'd sit around and listen to their stories.  One guy had stowed away on ships all over the world and had finally found Hawaii was the most hospitible place to be homeless.  I met an old black guy who had stowed away on a ship also he was a vietnam vet and had army retirement money, he'd collected a bunch of records that he kept in his apartment that he only had enough room for a bed, but he rarely slept there.  Usually he slept in his van or at the beach.  He wanted to be an elderly rapper, that was funny.  

When I was in college there was an old bag woman who wore white all the time and you'd never see dirt on her clothes, she was obviously homeless as you'd see her at all hours of the day and night.  My psych professor told me he had talked to her many times before and she was loaded, several hundred thousand dollars in her bank account loaded, she checked it everyday and had the ATM statements to prove it.  She had just become so miserly that her money was more important than her own comfort.  She never begged, never seemed crazy.  Just bags of her white laundry and ATM slips I imagine.

Then you have those ones, in the black shirt that has turned dark green, you can smell from 30 yards, crazy as fuck always screaming at no one or mumbling to themselves "the devils gonna get ya, the devils gonna get ya..."

I remember this one black dude in dreads, he was new to Waikiki.  Reminded me of Basquiat.  One day I was working my old job renting exotic cars and mopeds.  It was our sub-station where only one of us worked and only rented mopeds.  It was a dead day not one rental and I had been reading a book all day doing nothing.  Then I heard singing, deep operatic emotional, I thought maybe a wedding bus blaring Pavarotti or something.  It was beautiful, I don't like opera much but this voice was stirring and it was coming much too slow and much too crisp to be from a vehicles stereo.  I'm thinking ok maybe a famous opera singer doing a street promo with a camera crew following and a gaggle of fans and lookers on in tow, so I'm not getting up from my seat to fall for this.  I sit and wait, finally it's close enough that the mystery is just a tall fence away from revelation.  And he appears, the homeless Basquiat homologue in nothing but the aforementioned iconic once black t-shirt that came to the bottom curve of his gaunt thighs, gesturing grandly and bellowing like a pro!  I was spellbound that someone with such talent is living on the streets in a t-shirt.  Where had his life gone so wrong?  How did he end up in Hawaii.  Later I heard the cops who hung out at our other rental location talking about him, the had been called because a semi-nude man had been flashing tourists at the beach and yelling at them.  They said when they got on scene his dick was hanging down to his knees, he was agitated and throwing sand at people.  They joked that none of them wanted to go in and arrest him cause he might club them over the head with his donkey dick...  The guy could have easily been an opera star or a porn star and he was living on the streets.  It kind of scares me to think all it takes is a chemical imbalance or dependence to throw your whole life in a spiral flush down....


----------



## Faymus (Jul 9, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Before my job got so demanding I used to go for walks at night and stop and buy the homeless folks some burgers, sometimes a few beers, or vodka. Then I'd sit around and listen to their stories.  One guy had stowed away on ships all over the world and had finally found Hawaii was the most hospitible place to be homeless.  I met an old black guy who had stowed away on a ship also he was a vietnam vet and had army retirement money, he'd collected a bunch of records that he kept in his apartment that he only had enough room for a bed, but he rarely slept there.  Usually he slept in his van or at the beach.  He wanted to be an elderly rapper, that was funny.
> 
> When I was in college there was an old bag woman who wore white all the time and you'd never see dirt on her clothes, she was obviously homeless as you'd see her at all hours of the day and night.  My psych professor told me he had talked to her many times before and she was loaded, several hundred thousand dollars in her bank account loaded, she checked it everyday and had the ATM statements to prove it.  She had just become so miserly that her money was more important than her own comfort.  She never begged, never seemed crazy.  Just bags of her white laundry and ATM slips I imagine.
> 
> ...



That is pretty cool. I think it would be pretty interesting to sit down with some of them and just listen to the stories they have. I am sure some of the Vets would have some crazy stories. Might be worth the money for the experience and to help someone out in a time of need. I feel bad for the Vets out there. I really do.


----------



## Imens (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow that is very nice of you. It reminds me of the film blind side


----------



## maniclion (Jul 9, 2012)

Reminds me of Down and Out in Beverly Hills and The Fisher King


----------



## XYZ (Feb 20, 2013)

The OP is a well know liar. This thread is a complete lie.


----------

